# To my dear 5 fish



## misterBetta22 (Jul 18, 2012)

Petals, betta fish, blue, male, smart, and sick fish died 

Flowers, betta fish, red, unknown, sick from chemicals the first day we got him, fish died 

Pebbles, betta fish, red, female, smart, curious, jumped out of the glass bowl, fish died. 

Sparkles, betta fish, silver, female, smart, shy, got fins torn from another betta fish, fish adopted. 

Rose, betta fish, red, female or male?, curious, troublemaker, killed a fish on purpose or accident?, fish adopted. 

You fish have inspired me forever and on. :thankyou::thankyou:


----------



## nemobetta27 (Aug 7, 2012)

i am so sorry for your loss wish you luck with other bettas.


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

I've had 3 fish that died... 1 male crowntail, he died of old age of 6 years, His name was Sparky.B And he was a red-blue-white CT, He was beautiful and my very first fish, He was kinda nocturnal, and was never awake in the daytime which was really weird, And then I've had 2 female Halfmoons... 1 was called Rose, She was pure dark red, the exact same color as a rose, And she was 5 1/2 years old... She was my second fish ever, She was a lazy type of fish, And was always sleeping, but not ALL of the time, when she was awake, she was a swimmer when she was awake, thats why she was so sleepy! And my Last one is Snowball, the opaque pure white halfmoon betta, she was the most energetic of them all, and she knew how to jump a whopping 4 inches straight up! She was also the glutton of the group, more hungry then the average betta and everything went right through her! She Also died of old age at 5 years, my first fish that died, I cried for nights, because I bought her from petco as a juvenile.... Those were all my fish that died, S.I.P Sparky.B, Rose, And Snowball...


----------

